# MANN Oil Filter: w719/5 vs. w719/30



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

Are these 2 filters interchangeable?. I know the w719/5 is listed for older 4 cylinder motors but Mann-Hummel specs these filters as identical (bypass valve, anti-drain back valve, size, etc.). When looking at both filters it appears that the 719/5 has the bypass valve at the entrance of the filter (toward the threaded hole and the 719/30 has it at the back the filter. Also the 719/30 uses the "standard" silicone ring looking anti-drain back valve but the 719/5 doesn't have one. It appears to be some how built into the bypass valve.

The reason I ask is because I normally get the 719/30 filters (1997 ABA motor) built when I ordered filters from ECS the sent me the 719/5. This is the filter they list for MKIII 4 cylinders.

I have searched this website and online for hours and I cannot find an answer.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

100 views. No one knows?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Sorry, I can't help. I am using Mahle OC47 filters on my ABA. You may be able to find a cross reference chart.


----------



## Fast VW (Sep 24, 2002)

For the benefit of anyone else who searches this topic: 

I cannot 100% confirm this information but my understanding is that when VW started recommend extended oil drains, MANN redesigned the w719/5 for the extended drains and called it the w719/30. MANN did not stop manufacturing the w719/5 so it is still available but at a cheaper price than the w719/30. 

If anyone can confirm or debunk this info that would be great.


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I have no idea but would like to know as well.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Fast VW said:


> Are these 2 filters interchangeable?. I know the w719/5 is listed for older 4 cylinder motors but Mann-Hummel specs these filters as identical (bypass valve, anti-drain back valve, size, etc.). When looking at both filters it appears that the 719/5 has the bypass valve at the entrance of the filter (toward the threaded hole and the 719/30 has it at the back the filter. Also the 719/30 uses the "standard" silicone ring looking anti-drain back valve but the 719/5 doesn't have one. It appears to be some how built into the bypass valve.
> 
> The reason I ask is because I normally get the 719/30 filters (1997 ABA motor) built when I ordered filters from ECS the sent me the 719/5. This is the filter they list for MKIII 4 cylinders.
> 
> I have searched this website and online for hours and I cannot find an answer.


 Don't know. Ask ECS why. 

The Mann website lists 719/30 as the ABA filter 

The Mann website lists the 719/5 for the MKII 4-cylinders. It also happens to be about $1 cheaper (according to germanfilters.com).


----------



## A4Jetta2.0 (Apr 29, 2005)

Both have the same design anti-drain back which is a spring loaded one way valve. However the placement of the valve has changed from the five being at the top to 30 being at the bottom. The five has been known to not fill up with oil upon starting due to the one way valve At the top to create a bubble. It is rare but has happened. As far as interchangeability? I have used the 30 on everything that calls for either five or 30. The types of oil pumps has definitely changed from the Mark 4 onward. I prefill my oil filters prior to installation. The five was always difficult to fill because you had to fill the small holes instead of the center. There are detailed specifications and I have looked them up before but it's been quite some time. I will have to dig into the finer details on the mann website and post them later here.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

The main difference of the filters is that they use a better filter media and seals for a longer service life. Newer cars have longer service intervals and therefore the filters had to be updated. It's in the footnotes in the MANN catalog.

In my opinion, 30 is the way to go. It's better in most every way and is not that much more.


----------



## Greasymechtech (Jul 20, 2019)

I wouldnt use either. Plenty of excellent full synthetic media filters available. Blind loyalty for inferior filtration sure is funny.

Never did care for MH filters even though they now own Purolator and Wix. 

If youre an MH stockholder, I'd use a Wix XP, Napa Platinum, or Purolator Boss. 
RoyalPurple and Amsoil sell a high quality synth media filter. 
And, Fram Ultra is one of the best. 

MH finally recognizes synth media. 
https://www.mann-hummel.com/en/the-...ws-ausgabe-012017/synthetic-oil-filter-media/


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I've wrenched on German cars for 40+ years. Blind loyalty? NO! I know what works and what does not.

Do you have proof that it's an inferior product? NO. Would you care to share your opinion on why most [if not all] German car companies rely on so called 'Inferior' products? Sadly opinions like yours are based on opinions and not facts. If they were as inferior as you say, then a typical German engine would not last thru their warranty period.

A quick check at the Royal Purple website shows that they do not have any approved oils for newer VW, BMW, or Mercedes. Funny that Amsoil sells MANN filters on their website. If they were as inferior as you say, don't you think that is foolish?

I respect your opinion, but blind loyalty? Who's really blind here?


----------

